# Ir instalando y parar

## bnae

Acabo de registrarme.Estoy consiguiendo dvd-gentoo y preparando mi hardware.

Se que no será fácil, ya tengo toda la documentación necesaria y estudio. Pero mi

duda no aparece resuelta : es ésta : Si mientras estoy en el proceso de instala-

ción,   qué he de hacer- porque iré muy lento, leyendo, estudiando  y escribiendo -

 si quiero detenerme en un punto, salir, apagar la máquina etc.  para luego seguir . 

No es flojera, en no tratar de hacer todo ipso facto,  es cuestión de distribu-

ción de mis tiempos y sé que la tarea será larga.. 

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *bnae wrote:*   

> Acabo de registrarme.Estoy consiguiendo dvd-gentoo y preparando mi hardware.
> 
> Se que no será fácil, ya tengo toda la documentación necesaria y estudio. Pero mi
> 
> duda no aparece resuelta : es ésta : Si mientras estoy en el proceso de instala-
> ...

 

Se puede retomar el trabajo por donde lo llevaras si haces la instalación manual siguiendo el handbook.

Tan solo tienes que repetir los pasos para hacer el chroot, y luego seguir emergiendo lo que quieras. Todo depende de por donde fueras, pero si, lo puedes hacer por partes sin problema.

----------

## ekz

Incluso eso es lo que se hace cuando una instalación no funciona 100% bien a la primera, que se pasó un detallito en el grub o en el kernel... se inicia con el liveCD y se hacen los pasos para hacer el chroot   :Smile: 

Saludos, Bienvenido al foro

----------

## sirope

HoLa!

Como ya te dijeron esos individuos,   :Very Happy:  nada más debes volver a hacer chroot, (Luego de montar todas las particiones y activar el swap claro).. Y no olvides desmontar el HD, /proc y /dev antes de apagar el ordenador.. 

Como siempre he usado el stage1, siempre divido la instalación en dos días, no hay ningún problema con eso y si así lo deseas lo puedes instalar de una sola vez o en un año, (Si no se te pudre antes la máquina o se llena de cucas, por supuesto).   :Very Happy: 

Y ánimo!

Salu2

----------

## JotaCE

pues creo que los colejas ya te dijeron casi todo

unicamente falto .....

BIENVENIDO 

 :Mad: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bienvenido camarada! Un proceso largo pero jugoso. 

Mucha suerte y cualquier problema hacelo saber.

Mis saludos.

----------

## Coghan

¡Bienvenido amig@!.

Y ya sabes, usa la técnica de la décima: si a la primera no sale, ni a la segunda, ni a la tercera, vuélvelo a intentar, seguro que a la décima la consigues. Por mi experiencia siempre en la última pasada es en la que me doy cuenta y lo acabo entendiendo.   :Laughing: 

----------

## bnae

es un agrado la preocupación, la bienvenida. Comprendido. Hace años dejé definitivamente el lado oscuro; viajé por Mandrake,  Mandriva, y SuSe,  pero ahí sólo fui usuario,   aterricé en Ubuntu 5.4, 5.10, 6.06, etc,  - me introduje  piano piano  en línea de comandos en mis 3 HDD -2 Sata y un IDE : trabajo con  Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, U Studio y recién en Sabayon 3.4F, pero sé que ahora sí haré aquí de verdad Linux con Gentoo, a mi medida,  con un mayor esfuerzo,  que al mismo tiempo  dará mayor satisfacción, porque el uso de los equipos para mí no es sólo productividad, sino he encontrado  en el aprendizaje del  Soft. free la mejor entretención, alejándome del alzheimer.

Atentos saludos.

----------

## Coghan

 *bnae wrote:*   

> es un agrado la preocupación, la bienvenida. Comprendido. Hace años dejé definitivamente el lado oscuro; viajé por Mandrake,  Mandriva, y SuSe,  pero ahí sólo fui usuario,   aterricé en Ubuntu 5.4, 5.10, 6.06, etc,  - me introduje  piano piano  en línea de comandos en mis 3 HDD -2 Sata y un IDE : trabajo con  Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, U Studio y recién en Sabayon 3.4F, pero sé que ahora sí haré aquí de verdad Linux con Gentoo, a mi medida,  con un mayor esfuerzo,  que al mismo tiempo  dará mayor satisfacción, porque el uso de los equipos para mí no es sólo productividad, sino he encontrado  en el aprendizaje del  Soft. free la mejor entretención, alejándome del alzheimer.
> 
> Atentos saludos.

 

¿Alzheimer?, esto si que son ganas de superación, ánimo, aquí encontrarás toda la ayuda que necesites relacionada con Gentoo, esto vale para todos los usuarios de esta fantástica distribución, es bueno saber, sin tener miedo a equivocarse, que cualquier persona de la condición que sea tiene las puertas abiertas, he visto por estos lares como se ayuda incluso a los más prepotentes (¡por favor que nadie se sienta aludido!), y he visto como los que tienen enormes conocimientos son los más humildes y son capaces de seguir aprendiendo de los novatos. Me encanta GNU/Linux y el software libre en general por este motivo (además de por muchos otros, claro), la libertad e igualdad en su plena expresión.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bueno despues contanos que te parecio Gentoo. Estoy escribiendo un articulo sobre Gentoo y me gustaria me cuente por PM o por aca como gustes que te parecio, la instalacion, que cosas buenas viste y que cosas malas.. Si tenes ganas claro. 

Nuevamente bienvenido y espero te quedes con Gentoo como muchos de nosotros que no pudo volver a como era? Mandri que? jaja.

----------

## JotaCE

 *sirope wrote:*   

> HoLa!
> 
> Como ya te dijeron esos individuos,   nada más debes volver a hacer chroot, (Luego de montar todas las particiones y activar el swap claro).. Y no olvides desmontar el HD, /proc y /dev antes de apagar el ordenador.. 
> 
> Como siempre he usado el stage1, siempre divido la instalación en dos días, no hay ningún problema con eso y si así lo deseas lo puedes instalar de una sola vez o en un año, (Si no se te pudre antes la máquina o se llena de cucas, por supuesto).  
> ...

 

entendiendo que tienes la red configurada y el disco duro particionado segun la sugerencia del handbock y ademas con algun avance los comandes que debes ingresar son los siguientes :

```

# swapon /dev/hda2

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

desde ahi en adelante puedes seguir normante con tu instalacion

----------

